# Book Raffle: Polly Evans - It's Not About The Tapas



## dmoan (24 Nov 2009)

More of a travel book than a cycling book (and certainly very little to do with cycling as a sport). Probably more like to appeal to the ladies than to great big hairy blokes (although I enjoyed it well enough!).

Polly Evans - It's Not About The Tapas

I'll make the draw at the weekend - first name out of the hat wins!

Post below if you are interested...


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Nov 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## CeeDee51 (28 Nov 2009)

Me too!


----------



## dmoan (30 Nov 2009)

And the winner is ...

CeeDee51!

PM me your address details and I'll pop the book in the post tommorow!


----------

